# Police officer convicted in drug ring gets sentence reduced



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON (AP) -- A former Tiverton, R.I., police officer convicted of acting as a lookout for a drug ring had almost six years shaved off his 24-year sentence Tuesday following an appeals court ruling that found errors in calculating his original sentence.
William Sedoma, an 18-year police veteran, was convicted in February 2001 for his role in a cocaine and marijuana distribution ring that operated in Fall River and Tiverton, alerting drug dealers when their packages were intercepted by police.
Prosecutors also said Sedoma warned members of the ring when an undercover Massachusetts police officer was trying to infiltrate the organization.
For every pound of marijuana that was brought into Tiverton, Sedoma allegedly received $25.

Sedoma was convicted of 13 charges, including mail fraud, wire fraud and conspiracy. He was acquitted of six other counts of mail fraud, wire fraud, extortion and bribery.
In 2003, the 1st U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals found that Sedoma should have at least 58 months taken off his original sentence of 24 years and five months.
U.S. District Judge Mark Wolf ordered Sedoma to serve the maximum amount of time allowed Tuesday, calling his behavior "disgusting, despicable, and disgraceful."
The court found that the lower court judge who sentenced Sedoma made errors in applying federal sentencing guidelines.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

this piece of work was doing more investigations of what his fellow officers were
doing than investigating the dealers themselves.


----------

